Ask HN: One small decision that had most impact on your app or startup? - elkali
======
christophepas
Justify most features by data. Once you start doing so, the roadmap & the way
to build it changes drastically and for the better. It allowed every function
of our company to be 100% aligned and to avoid arguing with only gut feeling
on what's prioritary.

~~~
tpkj
> Justify most features by data. What kind of data do you mean: data related
> to "this is something the customer wants", or "we've done studies showing
> this shade of blue has XYZ effect", or...well, I hope you get the idea. An
> example of what you mean would be interesting.

------
malux85
Going to the Amazon AWS web summit and setting up a stall.

Lead to huge customers and lots of revenue. I'm normally pretty introverted
and dont like doing such things, but I thought I'd get out of my comfort zone

------
SirLJ
Automate everything, if I have to do the same thing twice, I would automate
it... Automation is the best concept since the sliced bread :-)

~~~
andrei_says_
Some examples of what specifically you’d automate?

~~~
SirLJ
everything about my stock trading robots, from stock selection, to order
execution, to open position monitoring, to order closing...

~~~
andrei_says_
Maybe I am confused but I don’t see how this is related to a startup.

~~~
SirLJ
This is my startup, it is focused on stock trading robots....

~~~
andrei_says_
I see, thank you for clarifying.

~~~
SirLJ
No problem, even tough it has been working great for many years and I am not
looking for customers, investors on employees, I still consider it as a side
project that grew in the same way as a startup, (using similar tools and
strategies) and making me constantly more money than my “real” job without
supervision and giving me the freedom to retire any time I wish to do so...

------
togusa2017
An easy transparent feedback section (where everyone can see everyone's
comment and reply) Some of the best ideas came from their. But on the other
hand alot of complaints too I guess.

